# Christmas Dinner for your Carnivores??? (Or what ever other holiday you celebrate!;))



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok, we had one like this for Thanksgiving.....now what about Christmas???

:biggrin:

As most/some of you know Brody, Leo and Dixi will be staying at Liz's while Rhett, Jesse and I all go down to Southern California to be with my family over the holiday.....B, L, D, and the kitties will be having turkey necks and hearts(if they have the meals I have made for them!:wink But Rhett, my boy will be having something SUPER special!! He will be having a 2 pound Duck!:thumb: My Mum and Pop's Frenchies, cat and sister's Lhasa will be having Chucker...but I dont have them skinned yet!:heh:

So here is a picture of Rhett's dinner.....












Now what about ya'll pet carnivore's X-mas meals????


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't show that picture around here - mine will be so jealous :handLOL) Collies get a whole cornish game hen and shelties will each get half. Hunter the old man and Willow the old lady will get turns at a leg of lamb and the youngsters can have a go at it too if there's any left.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> Don't show that picture around here - mine will be so jealous :handLOL) Collies get a whole cornish game hen and shelties will each get half. Hunter the old man and Willow the old lady will get turns at a leg of lamb and the youngsters can have a go at it too if there's any left.


HAHA, yaa....Brody looked at me like I murdered his sister when I put it in the freezer!LOL

And hmm...lamb and CGH...YUM!!:biggrin:

OH...and Liz, ALL food has been portioned out and marked per dog(although I know you probably didnt need me too!LOL) and your pork hearts are just sitting in the freezer waiting for you!:thumb:


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

My three are going to have beef trachea stuffed with several different kinds of chopped/ground up meats with a deer rib bone in the center. Frozen, of course!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are a dear - I look forward to having your puppers hear. My kids are deciding who sleeps in whose room. They love little dogs and youngsters. We will have fun this Christmas. Thanks for holding those hearts for me, I actually can see some of a shelf in my freezer now!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Better warn your kids that Brody snores lol! 

I'm jealous I won't have my boy for winter solstice or christmas. I'm assuming, hopefully correctly, that he will be ready for rabbit by spring and we can celebrate the equinox with some rabbit.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mol will be getting her $17.99 per lb whole rabbit, happily frozen by Mr Publix. 
She had better like it, that's all I can say. Hopefully Windy will like it too, but just in case, I'll have her favourite, cornish hen sitting in the fridge ready to go.
Gosh, all our animals are just spoilt brats aren't they?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Beanie is getting a mackerel from Whole Foods. I brought it home and unwrapped it and he was so excited that he started to reverse sneeze...


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I am not going to be at home for christmas so I have no idea what my pup will be getting. I am hoping that I can find a good supplier of meat while I am away otherwise poor becka will be stuck with chicken :-(.

I am hoping however to find a nice salmon as she is not overly fond of turkey and it doesn't seem right to tough lover her at christmas for the second year running.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> You are a dear - I look forward to having your puppers hear. My kids are deciding who sleeps in whose room. They love little dogs and youngsters. We will have fun this Christmas. Thanks for holding those hearts for me, I actually can see some of a shelf in my freezer now!


HAHA, And Im SO glad to have someone so wonderful take care of my babies!!:hug:

And hehee....well let them know that yes, Brody does snore, and both him and Dixi are major snugglers if they happen to want them in their beds!LOL
And Leo...well Leo will pretty much sleep where ever he is asked/told to....but LOVES the chance to be on the bed with you!:wink:

And haha, no problem with the heats, we are also just seeing our shelves!!LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm bringing home a whole fillet for X-Mas dinner. i work
for a food company so my dog reaps all of the benefits.
we carry all kinds of meat, fowl, fish and provisions.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i'm bringing home a whole fillet for X-Mas dinner. i work
> for a food company so my dog reaps all of the benefits.
> we carry all kinds of meat, fowl, fish and provisions.


Hell, you kept that quiet didn't you? Lucky you and lucky pup!
Like the pic of your dog, he's stunning.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Mol will be getting her $17.99 per lb whole rabbit, happily frozen by Mr Publix.
> She had better like it, that's all I can say. Hopefully Windy will like it too, but just in case, I'll have her favourite, cornish hen sitting in the fridge ready to go.
> Gosh, all our animals are just spoilt brats aren't they?


Does your Publix carry rabbit regularly? It is interesting what stores stock in their meat department depending on the area you live in US. 

I have to admit that I haven't given Christmas dinner any thought for Yogi...I know, bad mother...maybe a cornish hen or quail.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Scorch will be getting either oxtail or rabbit, as they have recently begun selling both at the Com.
I never spend more than $2/lb on meat for his dining, so this will be a real treat for him 
now if they sell beef tongue again...then that might have to be it too.

I guess you could say he's kind of spoiled - but not too much


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Since Monty will have just started raw, he will be getting chicken


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Does your Publix carry rabbit regularly? It is interesting what stores stock in their meat department depending on the area you live in US.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't given Christmas dinner any thought for Yogi...I know, bad mother...maybe a cornish hen or quail.


Actually I only recently discovered it after scrounging around in the freezer departments, so I'm not sure if they have always had it or if it's a recent addition. It's frozen, Floridian Rabbit. Think I found it near the breakfast meats which stood to reason (not!) and at the same time found small tubs of frozen turkey, chicken and calf liver. 
I've found a huge variation in what the different local Publix shops carry too. The one nearest us is lousy, nothing different at all, and they told me they couldn't (or wouldn't) make a special order for me. So I assumed all Publixes were the same. Recently though, I went over the bridge to one further away and discovered all sorts, kidneys, tongues, hearts amongst other stuff, plus they told me they'd be happy to order anything I wanted. I was weirdly thrilled to be quite honest!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Since Lola has done so well with chicken, turkey, fish, and now pork I plan on adding beef next week. If she does well she may get some steak for Christmas dinner.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

whole rabbits sell for $2.00 to $3.00 a pound.



MollyWoppy said:


> Mol will be getting her $17.99 per lb whole rabbit, happily frozen by Mr Publix.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i wasn't trying to keep it quiet as in a secret. lol. it does come in handy
for us, the dog, other peoples dogs and friends. lol.



doggiedad said:


> i'm bringing home a whole fillet for X-Mas dinner. i work
> for a food company so my dog reaps all of the benefits.
> we carry all kinds of meat, fowl, fish and provisions.





MollyWoppy said:


> Hell, you kept that quiet didn't you? Lucky you and lucky pup!
> Like the pic of your dog, he's stunning.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i wasn't trying to keep it quiet as in a secret. lol. it does come in handy
> for us, the dog, other peoples dogs and friends. lol.


The question is...where do you live??? 

We may need to become friends...good friends, lol. :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> whole rabbits sell for $2.00 to $3.00 a pound.


Well prices DO depend on where you live!:wink:

I know I can get it for around that here...buy my parents would pay at the VERY least 2x that in the SD area!:wacko:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

frogdog said:


> The question is...where do you live???
> 
> We may need to become friends...good friends, lol. :wink:


Yeah, spill the beans buster - Frogdog and I want to be your best mates!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I think everyone will get a cornish game hen stuffed with Evangers canned duck.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Well there are now 2 skinned chucker in the freezer, next to Rhett's duck waiting to be taken down to California and then eaten by Hubbers, Jazzmyn, Bonnie and Boots Da Cat!!!:biggrin:

I cant wait to see everyone's faces, even the ones that I call my brothers and sister and niece!!
I have the feeling Bonnie(sister's 15 year old Lhasa) is going to be ALL OVER her 1/2 of a Chucker, Boots will probably eat it slowly, Hub might be kinda grossed out but he will eat it....and Jazzy, well she will probably try and swallow it whole!!LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Well there are now 2 skinned chucker in the freezer, next to Rhett's duck waiting to be taken down to California and then eaten by Hubbers, Jazzmyn, Bonnie and Boots Da Cat!!!:biggrin:
> 
> I cant wait to see everyone's faces, even the ones that I call my brothers and sister and niece!!
> I have the feeling Bonnie(sister's 15 year old Lhasa) is going to be ALL OVER her 1/2 of a Chucker, Boots will probably eat it slowly, Hub might be kinda grossed out but he will eat it....and Jazzy, well she will probably try and swallow it whole!!LOL


Hey, whats a chucker?

(not being rude, just never heard of it!)


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I have to admit that I haven't given Christmas dinner any thought for Yogi...I know, bad mother...maybe a cornish hen or quail.


Don't worry, you're not the only one! 

Mine have never had a whole cornish hen, so maybe that'll be their special treat. Wilson will have been on raw for.. I think 2 months by then so he should be able to handle it just fine (he's switched over with ease). Or I know that deer necks are a HUGE hit, and I have some more in the freezer right now.. gave them last night and OMG they were in heaven.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hey, whats a chucker?
> 
> (not being rude, just never heard of it!)


Hmmm...Chukar(sorry I forgot about it not having the c and that it has an A!:smile are also known Chukar Patridge(Chukar Partridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.) "The Chukar Partridge or Chukar (Alectoris chukar) is a Eurasian upland gamebird in the pheasant family Phasianidae. It has been considered to form a superspecies complex along with the Rock Partridge, Philby's Partridge and Przevalski's Partridge."

The ones I have to feed look like this!:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, I see, a partridge in a pear tree. Thanks, I honestly had no idea what on earth it was.
Actually, they are quite pretty birds aren't they?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh, I see, a partridge in a pear tree. Thanks, I honestly had no idea what on earth it was.
> Actually, they are quite pretty birds aren't they?


HAHA, not a problem!:smile:
I had no idea what a partridge actually was till we moved out east(as we call them Chukar out here, and ya'll call them Partridge out there!LOL)

And yes, they are VERY pretty...but I think all of the birds in the pheasant family are!:biggrin1:
(And they are darn good eats too!!!!:thumb


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

since it's the holidays, mine willl be getting deer...in homage for the reindeer that bring all those lovely presents, flying through the night, tirelessly waiting for santa to go down each chimney 

liz, i have lamb lung and lamb liver for you, if you're low.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, since I just brought home another 25 pound turkey this week because they are still on sale, I guess my guys will get turkey for Christmas. My freezer really can't hold any more of these giant turkeys so I HAVE to start feeding them to the dogs and not just hoarding them ! 

I'll have to find something fancy to add to it though. Maybe I'll stuff it with a can of salmon. That will make them happy (and gassy).


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

I was undecided until I read this lovely thread..now Lex will be getting Quail for breakfast and organic beef for dinner. Hopefully she'll be too stuffed to beg for some of ours.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Amy18 said:


> I was undecided until I read this lovely thread..now Lex will be getting Quail for breakfast and organic beef for dinner. Hopefully she'll be too stuffed to beg for some of ours.


take pics. i've never seen a dog too stuffed


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't even given it a thought yet.

Maybe deer ribs...duck, turkey necks...


----------

